# Awsome Product!



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got a awsome lead I love it! Thank you Whitelabs8675 for making such an awsome product!


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Where can you see these leads is there a web site.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

SPAM


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe these are the leads... http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40957 
Folks seem very happy with them! 

Sue


----------

